# Signatures



## mike3767 (Dec 27, 2010)

I see people put there signatures on photos.  Is this post production or what?  I have a Canon XSI, can I do this to my photos?


----------



## bumpylemon (Dec 27, 2010)

mike3767 said:


> I see people put there signatures on photos.  Is this post production or what?  I have a Canon XSI, can I do this to my photos?



yeah its with photoshop, gimp ect. the cameras themselves do not to it.


----------



## KmH (Dec 27, 2010)

Yes, it is done in post production.

However, a digital image has metadata attached to it. Some of the software that came with your camera will let you add CMI information to that metadata at upload. (CMI = copyright management information) Metadata is not visible on the image.

A watermark or copyright statement (© 2010 Your Name Here) can be added with image editing software like Adobe® Photoshop® Elements or the open source software at GIMP.org.

Nikon cameras have a 'Comment' menu page where a copyright statement can be entered and added to the image metadata at shutter release.


----------



## kylehess10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Here's how I made mine:

1) Sign my name several times and pick one that I like the most
2) Take a photo of the paper with the signatures on it
3) Import the photo to Adobe Illustrator and traced over it and fixed the curves to match what I like the best
4) Transfer that file over the Adobe Photoshop CS4 and add the "Kyle Hess Photography" text, the curve below it, and a couple layer styles
5) DONE!


----------



## bumpylemon (Dec 27, 2010)

kylehess10 said:


> Here's how I made mine:
> 
> 1) Sign my name several times and pick one that I like the most
> 2) Take a photo of the paper with the signatures on it
> ...



id love for you to make me a signature!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Light Artisan (Dec 27, 2010)

I use Mogrify in Lightroom, took me a while to get it how I wanted but now it's automatic.


----------



## bumpylemon (Dec 27, 2010)

Light Artisan said:


> I use Mogrify in Lightroom, took me a while to get it how I wanted but now it's automatic.



i just checked yours out. i like it.


----------



## Light Artisan (Dec 27, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## bumpylemon (Dec 27, 2010)

is there a request section on here for people who are good at making them are able to provide that if they choose too?

your logo looked like the LA dodgers logo lol


----------



## mike3767 (Dec 27, 2010)

kylehess, I love your signature.  I'm with bumpylemon, wanna make one for me?


----------



## JDRoth (Dec 27, 2010)

Agreed. I have a great idea for a signature I would love for you to make me!


----------



## o hey tyler (Dec 28, 2010)

Perhaps you guys should be less concerned with a signature and more concerned with getting feedback on images? A "signature" or watermark is not a prerequisite for taking photos. Especially since they can be removed in a matter of seconds with the Photoshop CS5.


----------



## bumpylemon (Dec 28, 2010)

o hey tyler said:


> Perhaps you guys should be less concerned with a signature and more concerned with getting feedback on images? A "signature" or watermark is not a prerequisite for taking photos. Especially since they can be removed in a matter of seconds with the Photoshop CS5.



i am more concerned about c&c. thats why i have photos out there for that purpose. just typing a 7 word 3 second sentence doesnt constitute as being concerned. i didnt make the thread lol.  id like a new signature for the fact that i want to advertise on facebook to start a lil hobby with family and friends. a more professional looking signature is better than what i have now. in fact i would say that my sig takes away from the picture. i understand they can be removed. thats not my concern:thumbup:


----------

